#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  RCEW 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fees, Placements, Campus Facilities - Discussions

## richa_tiwari

*About :* Rajasthan College of Engineering for Women was established in the year 2002 with an intake of 240 students. The intake was further increased to 300 in 2004 and 480 in 2007, Rajasthan College of Engineering for Women is promoted by Chandrawati Education Society with the aim to enable the girl students to unchain barriers to reach greater heights. RCEW is the first and only girls' engineering college in Jaipur.

*Branches & Intake :*

*Discipline*

 *Total   Seats*


 *Computer Engineering* 
 120   Seats

 *Electronics & Communication* 
 120   Seats

 *Information Technology* 
 120   Seats

 *Electrical Engineering* 
 60   Seats

 *Total seats*
 420   Seats



*Fee Structure:*

Tuition Fee*
 Rs. 55,000/- Per Year ( B.Tech.)
Rs. 55,000/- Per Year ( M.Tech. )
 Rs. 46,000/- Per Year ( M.B.A. )
 Rs. 46,000/- Per Year ( M.C.A. )

 Caution Money
 Rs.  7500/- (One Time, Refundable)

 Hostel Fee
 Rs. 43,000/- (For Triple Seater Room) 
 Rs. 47,000/- (For Double Seater Room)
 Rs. 55,000/- (For Single Seater Room)




*Campus Facilities :*

Hostel Facility within RCEW Campus having 1150 Bed Capacity.Round the clock security system.Resident Wardens and Resident Faculty.Fully furnished air-cooled rooms with beds, curtains and mattresses.Table Tennis room.24x7 2mbps lease line Internet facility in campus.Spacious open courts and terraces.Geysers and Water Filters.Round the clock electric and water supply.Large entrance hall with reception and spacious visitor?s room.Spacious Dining and common rooms with T.V.Good quality, Nutritious and Homely Food.STD-ISD facility for the inmates of the hostel.Well equipped Gymnasium.SBI Branch Office and ATM is also available in the campus.Axis Bank ATM is avaliable in the campusSummer Training of Faculty.Alliance with Oracle university for in a campus training of oracle certified courses.Institute's buses are also available for almost area of the city.International University linkage with University of Plymonth,U.K.Strict discipline, Regular classes and Tutorials, Best Results.Academic Alliance with Microsoft and IBM.Smart Card Campus.Computerized reference study material carefully assorted and selected after consulting text and reference books by teacher.
*Placement Details :*

S.No.
Company

Name of Student
Branch
Package LPA

1
 Patni computers
1
Srishti    Hasijani
IT
3.2

2
2
Monica    Surana
IT
3.2

3
3
Parul    Gandhi
IT
3.2

4
4
Sonal    Jain
IT
3.2

5
5
Kirti    Sherawat
IT
3.2

6
6
Tanvi    Rastogi
IT
3.2

7
7
Sanchi    Kumr
IT
3.2

8
8
Pooja    Joshi
IT
3.2

9
9
Anjali    Jhang
IT
3.2

10
10
Ankita    Sahay
CS
3.2

11
11
Shefali    Agarwal
CS
3.2

12
12
Pinky    Rajan
CS
3.2

13
13
Parul    Narula
CS
3.2

14
14
Richa    Agarwal
CS
3.2

15
15
Mahima    Gulati
CS
3.2

16
16
Sudhanshi    Sharma
CS
3.2

17
17
Parul    Gupta
CS
3.2

18
18
Annu    Rani
CS
3.2

19
19
Deepika    Lather
CS
3.2

20
20
Siddhika    Agarwal
CS
3.2

21
21
Priyanka    Choudhary
CS
3.2

22
22
Nidhi    Jain
ECE
3.2

23
23
Kumari    Subhasini
ECE
3.2

24
24
Priyanka
ECE
3.2

25
25
Rashi    Gaur
ECE
3.2

26
26
Mamta    Tripathy
ECE
3.2

1
Accenture
27
Bharti
IT
3

2
28
Tanvi    Bagga
IT
3

3
29
Sakshee    Agarwal
IT
3

4
30
Priyam    Rao
IT
3

5
31
Suman    Patidar
IT
3

6
32
Divya    Chouhan
IT
3

7
33
Sarita
IT
3

8
34
Shradha    Sharma
IT
3

9
35
Juhi    Kakkar
IT
3

10
36
Ushma    Kumawat
IT
3

11
37
Divya    Shivraj Verma
CS
3

12
38
Priyanka    Gautam
CS
3

13
39
Rashmi
ECE
3

14
40
Sujata    Kumari
ECE
3

15
41
Kanika    Gutpa
ECE
3

16
42
Shefali
ECE
3

17
43
Astha    Sinha
ECE
3

18
44
Apurva
ECE
3

19
45
Satkriti
ECE
3

20
46
Priya    Chibber
ECE
3

21
47
Vini    Gohil
ECE
3

1
ERICSSON
48
Priyanka Bhawaria
ECE
3.6

2
49
Ruhi Prabhakar
ECE
3.6

3
50
Khushboo Batar
ECE
3.6

4
51
Krity vats
ECE
3.6

5
52
Tuhina
ECE
3.6

6
53
Toshika Nehra
ECE
3.6

7
54
Dhwani mahshwari
ECE
3.6

8
55
Shivani
ECE
3.6



*Queries are Welcome!!!*





  Similar Threads: AIET Alwar 2012 Admissions, Fees Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities CTC Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fees, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities Discussion RCIT Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fees, Placements, Campus Facilites KITE Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fees, Placement, Campus Facilities RKGIT Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches,  Fee, Placements, Facilities Discussions

----------

